# Medical Colleges



## aftabac (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi
there is wonderful job is being done in Pakistani medical colleges but there is need of more Medical colleges so that the medical facilities could be provided to all the Pakistani personals at low cost and ease. as well as there is need to constantly change of the syllabi and to make it upto date with the modern progress of the medical sciences.

regards
aftab ahmad


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Aftab, welcome to the forum.

I think the problem of more people than there are available seats is a problem plaguing the medical profession everywhere in the world. It is keeping many people that would one day become exceptional physicians from ever even entering medical school.

I guess in Pakistan this problem is due to lack of available funding in the budget to create more medical colleges but in America many people blame it on the political lobbying power of the American Medical Association and their interest in keeping the number of graduating physicians every year to as low of a number as possible so that the average salary of a physician stays high.

So yea, I do agree with you, that it is a problem.


----------



## malik_saabjee (Aug 24, 2006)

Other than this, in Pakistan at least 60% of the medical seats in any college are taken up by the female gender. And more than 80% of the total female medical graduates being produced every year end up being married and quitting the medical profession.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

^ its sad situation but very true...alot of girls in the uk study medicine and dont practice as they see it as religously wrong..bad bad bad


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Don't forget all the good pakistani mbbs graduates like to go abroad and VERY few return. Thats all they talk about during the 5 years is how to get a visa, how much they will make abroad, how happy and excited they will be to go abroad. Basically most the females are thinking about marriage, specially by 5th year they feeling the heat, and the guys well even the rural ones cant stop thinkin bout UK or USA and getting out of pak.


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

That's actuallyy really sad, cuz i think its a persons duty to serve or atleast do something for their country or people afterwards...crazy people..! and about the girls quitting their profession, i dont see why people always assume that you cant get married, but at the same time work...it's not the most impossible thing in the world, and people dont even attempt to try it!! #confused


----------



## malik_saabjee (Aug 24, 2006)

I think girls usually do MBBS just to be some degree-holder, and theres this trend here in Pakistan and perhaps in other Islamic countries too that a girl with MBBS degree is more preferred for marriage. #confused Strange!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

hehe my sister was telling me about this show i think it was on "geo" and this guy was on looking for a wife, he had a degree in sometimng like computer science..and his criteria was..."this girl doesnt have to be gods gift,however she must be pretty and nothing else BUT a doctor!"...ajeeb mentality, anyhow women were made to multitask so i dont see why they'd quit their proffession...


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Its not a profession for them really, its just trying to show to their family they can do something and they find that all the other girls are doing it and lately for marriage men prefer a female who has done some "higher education" and somehow MBBS became the most important to them but thats the mentality in Pakistan. 

No one is stopping them from practicing I mean many of them do but out of a class of over 250 students in a govt college with 60% being females, id say most of them dont go on to practice.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree that the trend of women graduating as physicians and not practicing is a prevalent one in Pakistan and other places in Asia but I also believe that societies become more westernized and people begin to see women as more than simply homemakers and housewifes, we will begin to see more and more women being effective housewives/mothers AND excellent doctors. It's not that they're not capable, it's just that Pakistani society has to become more open-minded about what they consider acceptable behavior for women.



> Because of marriage, childbearing, and family, a sizeable number of women graduates are not practicing; anecdotal estimates of the percentage range from 5% to 50%. On average, 50% of those admitted to medical school are women; however, despite a higher pass rate for women than for men, as of December 2005 only 38% of registered physicians are women. Altogether, these causes result in loss of 370 physicians from practice.


This quote was taken from this article:
Pakistan Loses 1700 Physicians Annually to Other Countries


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

It has nothing to do about being acceptable!!!!! Its totally acceptable here for women to be doctors, its just that they want to.. Trust me, the ones who want to always usually do practice its just not their intention.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

It's true, women do get married young and end up leaving the medical profession, but really in Pakistan, medicine is really the only noble profession that women can go into. What else can they really do? They pick medicine for higher education much for the same reasons that men do. Sure there are doctors out there that really want to help people, but I wouldn't say I'm one of them. I'm down for helping people, but my main motive to pick medicine wasn't the philanthropy. If females don't end up practicing it's often not their fault, since society really demands that brides be between a very strict age limit. It's obvious that women have different roles in Islam, and childbearing is one of them, so naturally for all aims at a healthy family, people do want to marry younger women.

I also agree that those who really do want to practice will find a way to get married young, finish their degree, and take a few years off while they have kids and such, and then get back into the work force. If this wasn't true, there wouldn't be any female doctors at all. Society however has made it very easily acceptable for women to simply drop out or finish their degree but never practice, partially because of the male dominance but also equally in part to the laziness of women who feel they've been out of the rigorous medical profession too long and that it would simply be too hard for them to take it up again.

The reason that men say they want to marry doctors is because they know well enough that their wife (or wives!) will never work, but they want to assure themselves, as well as anyone else who asks, that their wife isn't a dumb***. Being able to claim that she's a doctor quickly shatters that view.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Take a look at the classified-matrimonial section in any pakistani newspaper, you will see people advertising themselves as MBBS student or practicing doctor in USA, or graduated doctor passed both steps USMLE or US Citizen Paki doctor or parents of light colored daughter seek doctor lol


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

hahahaha


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

maik7upurz said:


> parents of light colored daughter seek doctor lol


I thought it was darker the berry, the sweeter the juice. #happy


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

UltraSpy said:


> I thought it was darker the berry, the sweeter the juice. #happy


hahahaha that's the best one I've heard yet.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

i personally feel..in pakistan (this is not a feminist persepctive)..doctors are treated like gods..women are treated like crap...so the only way they can be considered as valuable memebers of paki soceity (if such does exist) is by becoming docs or somethin REALLY high up..i remember talkin 2 a lady in pak this summer who had a BEAUTIFUL daughter i think she was like 17..and she was engaged and all...when i asked why she was engaged so young the mother replied.." the guys dad is a doc..where in the world could we find a better rishta?"..n the guy was some loser who jus left pak to go 2 canada 2 study somethin in business...so realistically...being a doc in pak creates a class of its own..


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> hahahaha that's the best one I've heard yet.


Its a quote from one of Tupacs songs man, thought you were from cali!!

And there were a lot of Pakistani doctors at the APPNA meeting at Rawalpindi today and they said it was Nawaz Sharif or someones fault for allowing all medical seats to be open merit regardless of sex, I mean now most MBBS classes in Punjab govt sector are 75% filled with females now, and none of them are practicing doctors afterwards, they are just wasting seats.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

maik7upurz said:


> Its a quote from one of Tupacs songs man, thought you were from cali!!


Oh, really?! Gee thanks there buddy ol pal.

props were for bringing it up, not coming up with it.

Cal > Midwest.

MastahRiz > all.

(and it's Some say the blacker the berry, the sweeter the juice, I say the darker the flesh the deeper the roots)

But then again, everyone already knew that.


----------



## aftabac (Mar 5, 2006)

well a lot of discussion on this topic
why we discuss such things, we must discuss the field not the society, for us in the forum is to discuss the science and othere metters are of sccondary importantce, so these go side by side but these should not distrub the actual theme of the topic.
we should discuss in a professional way so that we could develop a good scientific society.

regards
aftab


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

that's one of my favorite songs  - but back to the topic, if women occupy roughly around 75% of the seats and don't practice, shouldn't the government be stepping in and require some type of mandatory service? especially looking at how Pakistanis' are dying from diseases and viruses that have already been cured?


----------

